# Shooting Animals for Fun & Calling it Hunting !



## wll

How many of you are sick when you see "Young Hunters" shooting everything in sight with blowguns, slingshots and the like, maybe they post eating a few of the game they shoot, but you know darn well these kids are just using that for an excuse to shoot anything that moves.

Shooting animals for no real reason and posting about the disease they carry ....PLEASE, give me a break. Yes, some varmints carry disease, but you know that is just an excuse for these guys to shoot anything that moves for the fun of it.

There is one "Well" known guy that has lots of videos that I'm not to fond of either. Shooting lizards for no reason really ticks me off !!!

Don't get me wrong, there are some very good blowgun videos on hunting and the art of shooting .... but all it takes are a few to give everybody a bad name.

I have hunted for may years and have never acted the way these "Hunters" act. To me this is very sad !

How many of you find this kind of behavior upsetting ?

wll


----------



## JTslinger

It is despicable and bad for the sport.


----------



## wll

JTslinger said:


> It is despicable and bad for the sport.


Yes it is for sure, I don't understand it at all. I understand hunting for food on a primitive level, I understand pest that you have an over abundance of that are ruining your property or causing other kinds of problems. What kind of problems to lizards cause ?, turtles, non poisonous snakes, song birds, etc, etc.

Flocks of pigeons, starlings and the like .. I can see that for sure as they can destroy and cause problems. Shooting falcons, birds in a park, etc, etc just really ticks me off.

Sorry for the rant !

wll


----------



## ccrace

It is very wrong! Unless its for pest control or you are going to eat what you kill, please dont do this!


----------



## wll

ccrace said:


> It is very wrong! Unless its for pest control or you are going to eat what you kill, please dont do this!


Yep, shooting an animal just to shoot it when it is causing no property damage or your not going to use that animal for food is very wrong indeed !


----------



## BLK

I am a northern hill billy and pappy always taught me: "If it is a rodent that is around your house, kill it. They carry lots o disease that you don't want ma or any of the younger ones catchin. Other than that, if it ain't bothering you and you ain't starvin, and it ain't shittin in our house, leave it alone!! That was honest advice. Were were so poor at one time that we did eat song bird soup. One blue jay or robin or two chick a dees in a pot of boiling water with one onion. You'd be surprised how good that tasted when you were really hungry. We also never cut a plant unless it was for food or heat. Some of these kids just have never been poor. It would do em some good to have to gut, skin, cook and eat the lizards and birds they shoot or nothing else to eat. Bet the slaughter would stop. That is the way we were raised. Take only what you need or need to prevent disease.


----------



## wll

BLK said:


> I am a northern hill billy and pappy always taught me: "If it is a rodent that is around your house, kill it. They carry lots o disease that you don't want ma or any of the younger ones catchin. Other than that, if it ain't bothering you and you ain't starvin, and it ain't shittin in our house, leave it alone!! That was honest advice. Were were so poor at one time that we did eat song bird soup. One blue jay or robin or two chick a dees in a pot of boiling water with one onion. You'd be surprised how good that tasted when you were really hungry. We also never cut a plant unless it was for food or heat. Some of these kids just have never been poor. It would do em some good to have to gut, skin, cook and eat the lizards and birds they shoot or nothing else to eat. Bet the slaughter would stop. That is the way we were raised. Take only what you need or need to prevent disease.


Truer words were never spoken, I agree with you 100 %.

wll


----------



## SurvivorJ

Of course this new "hunters" are giving bad reputation to this sport and they don't realise how dangerous can be


----------



## BeJimmiedah

The VERY STRONG opposition to Sunday Hunting by the Pa Farm Bureau is urging its members to contact the senators, dont you think you should be doing your part as well


----------



## teesurntemI

I can not solve.


----------



## gshouse2004

Don't cry.


----------



## Mothric

hqd моргает синим

купить электронные сигареты в сходне


----------

